# Driveways with a 550 vs 350



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 2012 dodge 5500 cummins dump. I love the truck but in 50k miles I've found it's pretty bad in the snow. I have a 2500 plow truck but I need 2 plow trucks. I'm thinking about trading or selling for a 3500 dump this summer so I can comfortably invest in another plow and sand truck. It pains me to think about doing this because of what I use the 5500 for in the spring summer and fall. I love towing the mini or skid with a load in the bed. So if I do this ill have to get a big tandem or tri which I'm going to do either way. So the question is. For plowing residential drives. With good tires, how big of a difference is there between a 3500 and a 5500?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our regular can F450 with 9' dump bodyturns as good or better than our regular cab long bed F250. Comparing 03 450 to 15 250. From what I can see spec wise the bigger trucks turn tighter.

Is the 5500 4wd? What tires are on it? Tires make a pretty substantial difference in trucks that size, especially 2wd.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

It is a 4wd. No such thing as 2wd here. My driveway's can be serious. Tight and steep. The 2500 with sander and weight is perfect. 3500 should be doable as a backup truck and 2nd rig. 5500 is too much and the 19.5s suck in my experience. But for the other 9 months it's so good to have the 5500. So I'm conflicted.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it a regular cab, or a four door, and how long is it? You put weight in it, and good tires, it will push snow. But for tight driveways it would not be my first choice. Keep it, get another pickup. Look for used. With the lack of snow, you should find something cheap.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You say tandem or tri. are you meaning dump truck? Make sure you can load it with mini and skid. On the smaller 3500 I would not want duals in the back. Single axle smaller trucks with the right weight will out plow the dually with right tires. 5500 ram are tow monsters with the diesel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Remove inter tire for plowing


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Remove inter tire for plowing


Never thought of that, lol :hammerhead: :hammerhead: Great Idea tho.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What is the WB of the 5500? 

My recommendation would be to lose the junk tyres, get some good ones, weigh that sucker down and plow away. Especially if it means you have to buy 2 trucks to replace it.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

The 5500 is the shortest version they make. Reg cab and a 9 ft dump bed. Basically a heavy duty 1 ton. Whether I keep it or trade in for a 1 ton, I'll still be getting a tandem dump truck. I would have to use that to tow my mini and skid as they are both 6 ton machines and a little heavy behind a 1 ton


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Throw a set of Michelin XDS2's on it all the way around. Put 2-3 tons in the bed. Engage 4wd as needed.

If that has issues plowing the snow you have to plow, then you need a machine.

You will gain zilch by going to a 3500.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Four Seasons said:


> The 5500 is the shortest version they make. Reg cab and a 9 ft dump bed. Basically a heavy duty 1 ton. Whether I keep it or trade in for a 1 ton, I'll still be getting a tandem dump truck. I would have to use that to tow my mini and skid as they are both 6 ton machines and a little heavy behind a 1 ton


OK on the other truck, maybe I misread it.

What kind of tyres are on it now?


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

It has these road x. Cheaper off brand but reasonably aggressive open shoulder tread. It's my understanding, reading on here and elsewhere, the g rated tires are so hard compared to the e rated tires on the lighter trucks that they don't have very good traction in comparison.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got XDS2's on a 2wd F450. Even with just the weight of the steel dump body and no salt, it has minimal to no issues pushing a 9'2" DXT with wings in most snows. Put 3-4 yards of salt in the bed and it's unstoppable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Those look similar to the old Goodyear G124's that were garbage.










You are correct about the compound being harder, but the Michelins that JDG is referring to are a world of difference. They're expensive and I have yet to see very good life oot of them, but they are far, far better.

I bought a couple Hankook DH07's for steer tyres on one of my F800s and they made all the difference in the world for that truck's steering in snow. They've only been on since October or November, but they are showing very little wear. Next set of 19.5's I need I will give them a try all the way aroond. They were also quite a bit cheaper. That truck carries a 1500# plow and we still had problems steering when loaded with salt....or stopping. Not this year.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I also had these falkens. They weren't any better. I think I might try the xds and 3 tons in back. Just don't want to do the plow instal and not like it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I second this, the 5500 with turn way sharper and with the michelin tires be the best snow truck you own... my hino 185 doesn't have michelins on it but it plows like a monster with just the salter and a yard or two of salt... I have the michelins on my skidsteer and they are amazing



John_DeereGreen said:


> Throw a set of Michelin XDS2's on it all the way around. Put 2-3 tons in the bed. Engage 4wd as needed.
> 
> If that has issues plowing the snow you have to plow, then you need a machine.
> 
> You will gain zilch by going to a 3500.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you guys using these medium duty trucks in res drives or parking lots?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't plow driveways with a gun to my head. Shouldn't make any difference as far as traction what you're plowing though. 

Damn...Chad and I actually agree on something!?!


----------

